

Show HN: A Twitter bot that posts wikipedia pages with broken links - dpix
https://twitter.com/BrokenWikiLinks

======
BorisMelnik
As a new Wikipedia user looking to increase my activity, I find this useful.

------
dpix
Getting a few false positives but it was a pretty quick hack

